# portage update

## venire

hmm....dzisiaj odpalam sobie sync'a, emerge -pu portage

i wyszlo na to ze polowa pakietuff jakie mialem (w nowszych wersjach)

ma byc D i wrzucom sie stare wersje :>

czy to ja cos pogrzebalem?

czy moze cofneli wymagania dla nowego portage?

----------

## no4b

A czesto instalowales z ~x86?

Ja mam to na stale w make.conf i nic nie downgradeuje  :Wink: 

----------

## cechor

sproboj przy emerge zamiast "u" uzyc opcji "U"

----------

## venire

no wlasnie....to jednak portage sie zepsul ;/

pod normalnym gentoo all dziala ok,

a tamto co pisalem to bylo gentoo pod vmware ;]

i tak jak patrze dzisiaj to juz wogole nie dziala  :Very Happy: 

nic ;]

niewazne, thx for replies  :Smile: 

----------

## arab79

 *venire wrote:*   

> no wlasnie....to jednak portage sie zepsul ;/
> 
> pod normalnym gentoo all dziala ok,
> 
> a tamto co pisalem to bylo gentoo pod vmware ;]
> ...

 

btw.. w ~x86 wyszlo portage 2.0.50 :)

----------

## no4b

Hehe, wyszlo i narazie dziala bardzo ladnie  :Smile: 

----------

